# Custom rifle builder



## mossyoakpro (Aug 31, 2014)

I am in need of a rifle builder to re barrel a Model 700 for me...I am not looking for a part time back yard smith.  I want someone who knows what they are doing and does the job right.

I have been down the part time road before and it cost me dearly so I need a sure enough rifle builder to do the work.

Any suggestions?  Does not matter if it is out of state or in state so long as they do quality work.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gordief (Aug 31, 2014)

Carolina Precision Rifle


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 31, 2014)

Accurate Ordnance in Winder GA. The crew up there build some of the best sticks I've ever shot, and you're supporting a Georgia business.

http://accurateordnance.com


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bobby painter elite guns Lafayette ga


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 1, 2014)

John Lewis at Carolina Precision Rifles is your man. Www.cprifles.com


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a full custom that Mr. Gradous built.  His work is second to none. Attention to detail is awesome. Very clean work. 

http://www.gradousrifles.com


----------



## tom ga hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

I have 4 rifles built by Carolina precision.  If I was going to use John again I would buy the barrel you want from the maker or 1 of the many online services that stock barrels, make an appointment with John to mount the barrel while you are in the shop, & pay him in cash after he has finished the job do not leave your work with him. Acomplete barrel job takes just a few hours.

I am currently using Bob Green in York Pa. He does very good work with reasonable turnaround,

http://greensrifles.com/Home_Page.php

Bob is a recommended gunsmith from the 6mmbr site

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunsmiths.html


Gradous does great work & his shop is 5 miles from our deer camp but last time I checked he had a 1 year turnaround.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone!!  I had a terrible experience with a fella who claimed he knew what he was doing....turns out he did not and cost me another barrel because of it.

Thanks again!!  This should get me pointed in the right direction!!


----------



## HOBO (Sep 1, 2014)

MOSSYOAKPRO,,,

......  You live fairly close to one of the best custom rifle makers/gunsmiths in the world....  Fred McWhorter of McWhorter Custom Rifles near Doerun, GA. in Colquitt County...

People from all over the world use Fred as a gunsmith,,,, or use his guns....  I've done both!!  I have a custom 6.5 x 47 Lapua he built me three years ago...  Fred unconditionally guarantees 1/2" MOA accuracy plus he will work up a load just for your rifle...

You might want to give him a call....

--------<" ){{{{><


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 2, 2014)

custom rifle makers are really worth every dollar you pay them.

on the other hand - there is really only one guy who can build exactly what you want exactly the way you want it and that is the guy in the mirror. the 700 is a very easy gun to work with and there is a ton of info and instruction out there for you to learn with. do yourself a favor and start exploring that information. you will find it is very well within your reach.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you want THE VERY BEST GO HERE:

http://www.mcwhorterrifles.com/

If they cant do it, it don't need doing.


----------



## guesswho (Oct 3, 2014)

John Whiddon is good too.  He is in Nashville Ga.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 3, 2014)

go with Tim McWhorter, Mike


----------

